# Baby tortoise yawning?



## John Franzwa (Nov 27, 2016)

Hi everyone I saw my baby one eyed redfoot stretch his neck out and open his mouth, he appears to have no blockage in his nostril area he was just given a bath. I don't really have access to a vet and even if I did I wouldn't have the money. Also his one eye was a little watery. Any help is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Tom (Nov 27, 2016)

Check your temperatures, especially at night.

Also, the enclosures tend to dry out a lot more and faster with the onset of winter since the heating equipment is running more often. Check for that too.


----------



## John Franzwa (Nov 27, 2016)

Tom said:


> Check your temperatures, especially at night.
> 
> Also, the enclosures tend to dry out a lot more and faster with the onset of winter since the heating equipment is running more often. Check for that too.



Thanks a lot it's very appreciated, it gets cold where I live I need to raise the humidity a little I'm working on that and I'm gonna get a heat emiter for night!


----------



## keepergale (Nov 27, 2016)

Sometimes they just yawn


----------



## John Franzwa (Nov 27, 2016)

keepergale said:


> Sometimes they just yawn



Oh ok good  that's reassuring I was panicking


----------



## Pearly (Nov 28, 2016)

Mine used yawn a lot more when they were little. Now just a note of caution with humidity. Before you raise yours, be sure it's warm enough for them, otherwise it maybe a recipe for respiratory problem. I have kept mine at 80 in their hide area and 85-86 in the light and VERY HUMID and -knock on wood- got them through their first year without illnesses. As they get bigger, they toughen up, but I'm still keeping them inside for this winter. I think the next winter maybe when we move them full time outside. It gets a lot easier as they grow. Hang in there


----------



## Tom (Nov 28, 2016)

John Franzwa said:


> Thanks a lot it's very appreciated, it gets cold where I live I need to raise the humidity a little I'm working on that and I'm gonna get a heat emiter for night!



You don't have night heat now? What is the over night low temp in your house?


----------



## John Franzwa (Nov 28, 2016)

Tom said:


> You don't have night heat now? What is the over night low temp in your house?



60-70


----------



## John Franzwa (Nov 28, 2016)

Pearly said:


> Mine used yawn a lot more when they were little. Now just a note of caution with humidity. Before you raise yours, be sure it's warm enough for them, otherwise it maybe a recipe for respiratory problem. I have kept mine at 80 in their hide area and 85-86 in the light and VERY HUMID and -knock on wood- got them through their first year without illnesses. As they get bigger, they toughen up, but I'm still keeping them inside for this winter. I think the next winter maybe when we move them full time outside. It gets a lot easier as they grow. Hang in there



Thanks very much!!


----------



## Tom (Nov 28, 2016)

John Franzwa said:


> 60-70


That is way too cold for a Redfoot. Given that info, it is very likely that you are seeing the start of a respiratory infection. Get a CHE set on a thermostat in there ASAP. I would not let him get cold again tonight.


----------



## John Franzwa (Nov 28, 2016)

Tom said:


> That is way too cold for a Redfoot. Given that info, it is very likely that you are seeing the start of a respiratory infection. Get a CHE set on a thermostat in there ASAP. I would not let him get cold again tonight.



Ok I'm on it!


----------

